# 2010 Allez sport to a 2011 Tarmac comp



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

i've been riding a 2010 Allez sport compact for about a year or so now. Then the other day i decided to step it up a notch and get a 2011 Tarmac Comp Double with the 105 group... It is left over 2011 stock so i figured id give it a try.. I only have one LBS within about an hour and 45 minutes of me. I bought the Tarmac for $2300 tax and everything... Im sure i could have found ity cheaper elsewhere, but then i would have had to spend tons of money on gas... My Jeep isnt exactly fuel efficinet..... Plus im a big fan of supporting the LBS and community....

This will be my first Carbon bike which im pretty excited for. I weight about 215 which i know is alot and some people make it sound like if you weight more than 150 pounds you shouldnt be on Carbon, but im not too worried about that..


Has anyone ever made the switch from an Allez to a Tarmac?????im anxious to see how uch of a difference it will be besides the $1400 price difference!! One of my main reason for upgrading was the component group... I hated the Sora FD and shifters, i like to ride alot in the drops which made shifting almost impossible without having to move my hand around....

Also, im coming from a compact drivetrain to a Comp, is there any significant differences b/w the two 

is there any thing i should know about carbon as far as cleaning or waxing or anything of the sort????


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jeeper006 said:


> i've been riding a 2010 Allez sport compact for about a year or so now. Then the other day i decided to step it up a notch and get a 2011 Tarmac Comp Double with the 105 group... It is left over 2011 stock so i figured id give it a try.. I only have one LBS within about an hour and 45 minutes of me. I bought the Tarmac for $2300 tax and everything... Im sure i could have found ity cheaper elsewhere, but then i would have had to spend tons of money on gas... My Jeep isnt exactly fuel efficinet..... Plus im a big fan of supporting the LBS and community....
> 
> This will be my first Carbon bike which im pretty excited for. I weight about 215 which i know is alot and some people make it sound like if you weight more than 150 pounds you shouldnt be on Carbon, but im not too worried about that..
> 
> ...


I went from a 2010 Secteur Sport to a 2011 Tarmac Pro. I'm about 185 now but sometimes get up a little higher. I think Specialized says to stay under 240 for carbon?

The difference from the Secteur to Tarmac was drastic but a lot of it was geometry IMO. 

Also the groupset. I hated the Sora's too. One of the reasons I went Pro instead of Expert was to get SRAM instead of Shimano. That is a huge difference.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Thankfully I'm at 215 and slowly but surely decreasing!!! I used to weigh 260....Throughout the past year and a half I guess I've been road riding and mountain biking pretty regularly, so I figured it was time to step it up a notch and try out something a little nicer than the Allez... I want to start doing some longer distance rides 50+ miles with the local bike club... So I decided I'd treat myself to a Tarmac!!!! My goal is to ride a century sometime in the Spring of 2012... I currently ride about 50-70 miles a week. Usually one 30 miles ride, and a few nights a week I hit up the trainer...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice. My goal for this year was a century but missed twice, once due to an accident and once a hurricane. But definitely next year, if not two. I do similar and mix in with the trainer and spin classes when it is too dark or weather is too bad to ride.

The Tarmac is a great reward.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Congrats on the new Tarmac Jeeper. Come back and tell us about the difference one you get some riding under your belt.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

O I will.... I'm anxious to see the difference between the two bikes


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats on the bike purchase ... the Tarmac Comp is a very nice bike!!!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Optimus said:


> Congrats on the bike purchase ... the Tarmac Comp is a very nice bike!!!




thank you thank you...... its supposed to be in in a few days and ill finally see what the hype is all about i guess!!!


----------



## tWnWill (Oct 28, 2009)

2005 allez to the same model Tarmac you picked up. My Allez is a bonafide tank with the Sora triple and Alex wheels. The Tarmac is pounds lighter thanks to carbon, wheels and 105 groupset. It's also a bit stiffer, especially in BB area. As a result, the Tarmac accelerates much better - particularly noticeable on out of saddle sprints/climbs. 105 shifting is great - gotta love that trickle down from 7900 - and is pretty precise. Bit mushy compared to Ultegra and Dura Ace, but 90% of the performance with a bit of penalty in the weight and tactile/feel area IMO. Also a bit less rattle and shake, thanks to the carbon frame, but it's not a plush riding bike by any means. Realistically, I'm not significantly faster on the Tarmac. However, it's a more refined ride and I'm getting more back from the bike when climbing. Overall just a more enjoyable riding experience. Enjoy your new bike!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

I notices the rattle and shake of the Allez also, not sure of its the bike or if it's the not so great roads I ride on???


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Got it!!!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Question... when adjusting seat height and what not, do i really need to use a torque wrench considering bike and seatpost are carbon???


----------



## tWnWill (Oct 28, 2009)

jeeper006 said:


> Question... when adjusting seat height and what not, do i really need to use a torque wrench considering bike and seatpost are carbon???


It's a good idea, unless you can sense 5-6 Nm through your fingertips every time. Just get the preset ones from Bontrager or Ritchey for ~$20, and invest in some peace of mind. As a sidenote, it's surprising how much torque 5 Nm is.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

*Maiden voyage of Tarmac*

Well this afternoon i took the Tarmac out on its first real ride. i rode some yesterday but nothing serious.... I did my typical 17 mile loop and actually managed to beat my best time i've ever done it before by 54 seconds. I thought that was pretty good considering it was my first time out on the Tarmac... i still need to dial in a few things a little better, but i love it so far.

I put a set of Look Keo Classics on and removed the 50million warning labels also. So far the main things i seem to notice are that it accelerates a hell of alot faster than my allez did... Its less " jarring." I ride down some fairly nasty backroads, Tarmac seems to somewhat soak up the road a little better. My average time also increased maybe .5mph also which im not sure if that is contributed to the bike or possibly even the lack of wind. Either way i really really like the Tarmac so far!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Excellent bike!!! Did you setup the bar or did the shop?


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Sweet ride and congrats. Enjoy it for many miles


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, ( sorry for the noobish question) but what exctly do you mean by the bar setup? 




Optimus said:


> Excellent bike!!! Did you setup the bar or did the shop?


----------



## Tomtama (Jul 29, 2011)

jeeper006 said:


> Thanks, ( sorry for the noobish question) but what exctly do you mean by the bar setup?


Your shifters seem very high on the bar. They are usually lower in the bend of the bar between the top of the bar the the drops. For example, I like the top of the hoods to be close to parallel to the ground. Yours are angled upward. Everyone has there own preferences though, so maybe that's where you like yours.

BTW, Very nice bike. Congratulations!!


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Yah they came like that... I immediately noticed them as well... I actually kind I like them like that... I know the Tarmac is supposed to be more of a stretched out racy model, but so far they are pretty comfortable and they work pretty well with my beer gut!!! I may adjust them some once springtime gets here for now I'm going to leave them until they get uncomfortable or become too aesthetically unatractive for me!!


----------



## wldct69 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet ride...I'd like to upgrade my Allez Elite to the Tarmac line.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

It appears that my rear tire is running the swing arm, chain stay what ever it is called... Im guessing that is due to my weighing almost 220pounds and being a HUGE FAN of seein how fast and sharp I can take a turn... So should I just stop taking turns as fast as I can that way I limit the amount of tire/wheel flex I get... I have no idea if the running would ever affect the carbon frame, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.... ( I checked to make sure that my tire was lined up and centered in the rear and it is!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The rim is flexing under load. Given your weight, I think it's safe to say the OE wheelset isn't up to the task, so you may want to discuss some options with your LBS.

I'd suggest Velocity Deep V 36h rims laced to Shimano 105 (or similar) hubs.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Well guys i've got about 150 miles or so on the Tarmac so far and i must say i really and truly love this bike.... The Allez was nice too, but the ride is no where near that of the Tarmac, this thing just flows and is surprisingly smooth... I went from a 49cm to a 52cm and the 52 is perfect for my perspective body size.... My goal is to do a Century by my birthday which is July 7th. I did a 50 mile ride a few weeks aback and i still had some juice left in the tank so im hoping by July i can do 100..


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice, I made the jump from a 09 Allez Sport (105) to the SL2 Tarmac Comp.

It's a beast of a bike. Good luck on your Century goal!


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

ok guys so i need some help please....background real quick is....(assume yes that I want to "waste my money"

Here is some info for you and everyone else that I am hoping will also help out. First of all, I own a 2011 Roubaix sl2 which i like a lot but I am not as fast as I can be. I know the bike is not going to make me a better rider or more experienced or "faster" per se but I am hoping that going to a sl3 tarmac for example may give me a little bit of an advantage often (based on my riding below). My riding, if broken down is pretty much like this....: (about half of my rides involve some decent climbing while other half tend to be fairly flat, and I am NOT a good climber)

45% of my riding is by myself or my wife and therefore not in a group and between 12-20 miles (avg spd of about 13.5-15mph)
30% of my riding is by myself or my wife and therefore not in a group and between 25-35 miles (avg spd of about 15-16.5mph)
15% of my rides are "group" rides and between 20-30 miles or so (avg spd of about 15.5-16.5mph)
10% of my miles will be event rides (charity rides, 25-50 miles, would like to try to do a century this season, possibly two but doubtful).

Like I said I know the bike does not make that much of a difference, and some would argue I am wasting my money, but I am not the best rider so I guess I am kind of looking of looking for an advantage if I can get it, not to mention the fact that I do like to "collect" items. Also, I currently am "living" in two locations due to work etc and lugging bike back and forth often is a pain, so if I can have a 2nd bike it would help. I figure if I am going to buy a 2nd bike it might as well be different/better/whatever you want to call it. Of course in a perfect world, yes I want the Expert SL3, i know thats the best choice, or is it?

there happens to be a lbs by me (prefer not to name names) that can do some pretty crazy prices...he is no nice and consistently discounts off of retail. anyway, i prepared this small spreadsheet type chart to show you what i am looking at....any thoughts (honestly, please do not say things like, yes you are crazy etc)

Model Frame	OS BB	Price Retail	Group	Wheels
Allez Comp 105 E5	No 1450 1750 105 DT Axis 2.0
Allez Evo Rival E5	Yes 1700 2100 Rival DT Axis 4.0
Tarmac Apex SL2	No 1900 2200 Apex DT Axis 2.0
Tarmac Rival SL2	Yes 2300 2750 Rival Fulcrum Racing 6
Tarmac Comp SL2	Yes 2700 3300	105/Ultg	DT Axis 3.0
Tarmac Expert SL3	Yes 3200 3900	Ultegra	Fulcrum Racing 4


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mrfizzed said:


> ok guys so i need some help please....background real quick is....(assume yes that I want to "waste my money"
> 
> Here is some info for you and everyone else that I am hoping will also help out. First of all, I own a 2011 Roubaix sl2 which i like a lot but I am not as fast as I can be. I know the bike is not going to make me a better rider or more experienced or "faster" per se but I am hoping that going to a sl3 tarmac for example may give me a little bit of an advantage often (based on my riding below). My riding, if broken down is pretty much like this....: (about half of my rides involve some decent climbing while other half tend to be fairly flat, and I am NOT a good climber)
> 
> ...


I love my Tarmac Pro SL3. Biggest difference between that and the Expert is the groupset, but it is significant IMO. Those seem like good deals, maybe not great as you are dealing with year old models I believe. Mine was 4200 from 4900 IIRC.


----------



## mrfizzed (Aug 27, 2011)

actualy as a matter of fact those prices are for 2012 models, brand new! you'd be surprised how much money they're still making!!!!!!!! markup is unread for retail! I've seen the computer screen with dealer cost


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mrfizzed said:


> actualy as a matter of fact those prices are for 2012 models, brand new! you'd be surprised how much money they're still making!!!!!!!! markup is unread for retail! I've seen the computer screen with dealer cost


Hmm. I thought the 2012 Expert would be an SL4. Wonder if that is only for the S-Works?


----------



## todayilearned (Sep 28, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> Hmm. I thought the 2012 Expert would be an SL4. Wonder if that is only for the S-Works?


Pro and S Works.

My Expert is a SL3.


----------



## anthonylokrn (Oct 7, 2010)

mrfizzed said:


> actualy as a matter of fact those prices are for 2012 models, brand new! you'd be surprised how much money they're still making!!!!!!!! markup is unread for retail! I've seen the computer screen with dealer cost


IMO it'll be a waste of money to upgrade so soon.

Spend your money on a lighter wheelset and thinner tires. The tires (Specialized All Condition) that came on the '11 Roubaix are quite a bit bigger than the listed 23mm width...and the treads are thick thus heavier.

I also hated the Avatar saddle. Recently switched it out for the Toupe Plus Expert.

Though it is somewhat of a taboo to talk about dealer prices, my LBS is also very lenient with the prices. Lets just say I can get the '12 Tarmac Rival for less than your price on the '12 Tarmac Apex.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I've owned both. I like the ride of the Tarmac much better.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Well i think i can now make an official assesment on the Tarmac since ive put several hundred miles and ridden in several different terrains and speeds and what have you...
The Tarmac handles phenominally, not sure if its taboo or not, but it just seems also snappier and solid. It definetly accelerates faster which i really like.
Another big plus is that it rattles less and im a big fan of the 105 compared to the Sora. I could never get the Sora dialed in completely. So far the 105 group has performed excellently.

All in all im very happy with the Tarmac Comp and would highly reccomend it to anyone who wants a nice solid entry into the carbon world


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

jeeper006 said:


> Well i think i can now make an official assesment on the Tarmac since ive put several hundred miles and ridden in several different terrains and speeds and what have you...
> The Tarmac handles phenominally, not sure if its taboo or not, but it just seems also snappier and solid. It definetly accelerates faster which i really like.
> Another big plus is that it rattles less and im a big fan of the 105 compared to the Sora. I could never get the Sora dialed in completely. So far the 105 group has performed excellently.
> 
> All in all im very happy with the Tarmac Comp and would highly reccomend it to anyone who wants a nice solid entry into the carbon world


I noticed the same differences when I moved over to a Tarmac as well. I came off an '06 Allez Elite to a '10 Tarmac comp. It also seems to handle better at higher speeds. Both bikes have the same groupset, minus I upgraded the Allez brakes to Ultegra and Ksyrium Elite wheelset and I have an SLK crankset on the Tarmac. The newer 105 feel great. 
The Allez and Tarmac felt pretty similar as far as ride quality goes, but the Tarmac was better, if that makes sense. The thing that really won me over with the Tarmac was it's snappy feel, as you said. I'm also more comfortable on the Tarmac. I went from a 56cm to a 54cm when I moved over. Could be I should of gone with the smaller bike to begin with, but who knows. 
All in all, they are both great bikes. I really liked my Allez, and there wasn't anything really wrong with it, but the handling of the Tarmac was superior in my opinion, which lead me to purchasing one.


----------

